# Anyone from Ireland cycling with Lister?



## Marni35 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi All, I am planning on doing a IVF cycle with Lister in the new year and was wondering if anyone in Ireland is attending Lister at the moment or planning too? Would be good to have some cycling buddies from the green isle


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi marni didn't want to read and run. I am just starting a cycle with gcrm not the lister but I wish you all the luck in the world x


----------



## Marni35 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks patbaz, Best of luck on your cycle, lets hope 2016 is our BFP year xx


----------



## Spring131 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Marni - we are staying in dublin fr the moment but have heard great reports - how are you finding them?


----------



## Marni35 (Dec 3, 2015)

Sorry for the delay Spring, So far so good. They did require a lot of tests that I hadn't got done here so that was a bit of a pain but if it helps us get a BFP I don't mind of course. I had an app with Kent Ayres last week who will do our bloods and scans and she seems lovely so it's all go. Just waiting to have my second consult with Lister now next week so they can review all my tests and give me my protocol.


----------



## Twinkle2012 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Marni

How are you getting in?  We're hoping to start next month with the Lister.  Have had a few failed iui's so far at my own clinic but hoping to start the ivy next month.  Where are you saying when you go?  Have you been over yet at all?


----------



## Marni35 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi Twinkle, No we haven't been over yet. I had my first consult at the start of Dec and they recommended a couple of test to be done. So I have just sent them all back today and I have a review consult on Monday. I am hoping after that they tell me I can start on my next cycle but I want to do 6 weeks of antibiotics before I do so we will probably be looking at April before we get over for EC. I have no idea where to stay, are you planning on staying for the 5 days or flying over and back on the same day?


----------



## Twinkle2012 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi there, thanks for the reply. We might stay around Victoria area I think as we'll be flying into gatwick and getting the gatwick express. Just getting all the paperwork and tests done too before hopefully going next cycle. Will keep you posted. Do you mind me asking why the antibiotics? I'm just taking levothyroxine to sort my thyroid out and then a conception multivitamin. My husband is taking proxeed plus.


----------



## Marni35 (Dec 3, 2015)

I have no idea what area's are in London but I presume there is an underground pretty close to Lister, do you know? Need to start doing my research on that side of things. So I had my consult on Monday so I'll be over for EC around the second week in March. On my last cycle in SIMS they put me on 6 weeks of antibiotics to fight off any underlining infections so Lister said they'd do the same this time as my last FET worked but ended up in mmc. I'm also on Eltroxin for my Thyroid. It was always under 2.5 for the last 3 years and when I got it tested in Jan it was 2.98, I was disgusted so they upped my dose to 75mg, so hopefully that will fix it. Are you attending Kent Ayres for scans and bloods etc?


----------



## Twinkle2012 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nope, I'm originally from Ireland but living in channel isles now so I having scans and bloods and everything here. I've actually had an iui today, last chance saloon before moving on to Ivf next month. I don't think there is a underground near the lister, I think it's buses only but I intend to hop in a cab as I think it's not too far. What has made you choose the lister? We have to use there as it's our satellite clinic but I've heard really good reports too.


----------



## rooftop (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Marni
Saw this thread pop up on FF.  I'm not with Lister but I'm from Dublin and currently cycling with ARGC so moved over to London for the month.  X


----------



## Marni35 (Dec 3, 2015)

Ah ok, I see. Yes just good reports I have heard about them really and I know of 3 people who have had success there after BFN in Ireland. Best of luck with the IUI, you never know, you might not even need it xx


----------



## Twinkle2012 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi marni, how are you getting on now?


----------



## Marni35 (Dec 3, 2015)

Sorry rooftop, not sure how I missed your reply, how did you get on over in argc? Did you rent an apt over there? 

Hi twinkle, I'm good thanks, started burserlin yesterday and waiting for me af now, should be die at the weekend, latest Monday. How are you doing?


----------



## Twinkle2012 (Jan 9, 2012)

My iui didn't work unfortunately so gearing up to have IVF at the lister prob next month. Due to start buserlin on match the 7th so will just be behind you. Have you sorted accommodation yet? I'm driving myself crazy looking at places but it's all worthless anyway until I know dates. 
What's the buselerin like? Have you used it before? I haven't so it's all new to me. 

Hi rooftop, how are you getting on now? Where did your rent for the month?


----------



## Marni35 (Dec 3, 2015)

Ah I knew I recognised your name on the Lister forum  No accommodation sorted yet, I have been looking at places near lister as I only plan on staying the night before EC and flying in and out for ET so I'll just book something through booking.com when I know my dates. I like using booking.com as it shows you the map and you can see what has availability and where it's situated. What is your plan? Will you stay for the 6 days? Are you thinking of flying into Gatwick? 
I have taking buserilin before so that's why I asked for the injection instead of the nasal spray as that's what I'm used too.. I find it fine, no side effects or anything.
Sorry to hear your IUI didn't work, it's so unfair isn't it


----------



## Twinkle2012 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes I presumed you had to stay for the whole time? Is that not the case? We were certainly led to believe we had to. I just can't wait to get going now.


----------



## Marni35 (Dec 3, 2015)

I was never told we had to stay or even presumed we had too. Once you can be there for your two appointments on time I'm guessing they won't know where you are really. Only thing is you can't tell what day or time transfer will be so that will be a last min flight as you'll only know the day before but I've always had a day 5 transfer so I have s good idea I suppose. As this is your first cycle it might be less stressful to stay for the whole time


----------

